# my wife is making me sick, literally



## snm (Aug 18, 2011)

Im just going to start

....my wife stresses me.my heart feels very very heavy im worried, my whole body is warm and shaking, my joints feel week. All of these is beacause i have given my all to my wife. i am the kind of person who is very difficult to express myself and as i am wiriting this i am facing that difficulty (i dont know if its common around people here)

Right now i cant even write. i just hop that someone, somewhere can here me although i know i havent said anything.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I hear you. Breathe and try to get some more out. I certainly understand the feeling yet it's hard to help on such limited information.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

It sounds like you are having an anxiety attack. Your wife may be a trigger, and other things may be triggering it too. I have suffered from generalized anxiety disorder since I was 8, so prior to getting the right medication, I used other methods to calm myself.

Lie down on a comfortable couch, or on your bed. Put on some soft music, or turn the t.v. on low. Start to breathe slowly. Focus on the background noise a bit, but not too much. Start saying "relax" over and over. Don't let your mind wander elsewhere.

If you can, please see a doctor ASAP. You may need some medication for treating anxiety.


----------

